# What clinics will treat a 53/54 year old with donor eggs and donor sperm ?



## Tea63

Hi 
I got a friend from one of the forums I'm on over here - she is getting at the last chance here. 
Does anyone know any clinics who will treat a 54 year old ? - she will be using both donor eggs and sperm.
She so deserves another chance - has been going through years over here - she is fitter than anyone 10 years younger and nothing wrong with her health according to her fertility specialist. 
Would love to direct her to the right place 
Thanks
Tea


----------



## IVF Traveler

Best to double check, but I believe that the Ukraine does not have a legal limit on age, although the clinics may impose their own limits.  Many of the other countries have legal limits of 49 or 50.


----------



## Tea63

Thank you  
Thought there would be more countries - like Italy maybe ? 
cheers 
Tea


----------



## roze

I dont know about Italy. There were certainly some famous reported cases there. However I do know that ISIDA in the Ukraine will treat her no problem. I went there at a mere 45 thinking I was ancient but the clinic said no, and I did meet a few women in their mid 50s. I think they are extra thorough though about their medical checks which is only a good thing. Best of luck.

roze


----------



## alexine

Dogus in Cyprus will.
xxA


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ukraine, Russia Cyprus and maybe USA. London womens clinic did treat one 52 yr old


----------



## Spinster

I know that Irema Alicante have an age limit of 55 years old. I am also looking for more clinics that accept age over 51.
If you hear of other clinics I would be grateful to know. Thanks!


----------



## chocolate_teapot

Tea63 said:


> Thank you
> Thought there would be more countries - like Italy maybe ?
> cheers
> Tea


It is illegal to use donor eggs or sperm in Italy I'm afraid.


----------

